# Commands and files Queried



## bamcis (Jul 12, 2009)

When you run a command like uname or date (all commands in general where you are attempting to solicit information about the system), is there a reference list about what files contain the information for what command?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2009)

Commands like uname or date get their info from the kernel, not from files.

Their respective man pages will tell you more.


----------



## aragon (Jul 13, 2009)

The man pages will provide some details, but to learn how exactly they work you need to read the source.


----------

